# Houston Christmas Herf?



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

I go to LSU during the school year and I am heading to New York for Thanksgiving, but I get out of school on Dec. 17th. 

So, I was wondering if we could set up a herf in the Houston area...of course everyone is invited that can make the drive (or flight). I could pick people up from the airport but I can't have anyone at my house seeing as I'm still with parentals. 

Let's try to make this big, I'm 19 so no alcohol for me (unless its at a house where the police won't see me  ) 

Ok, so who's in? And what date?

LSU


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd be willing to have a get-together. Always nice to meet BOTL's from CS. Many places to smoke around here. I'm in.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

i dunno who else is around houston


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

We're doing a Houston monthly herf at 10 Downing Street on December 7th. Could you make it to that? If not, sorry, but I probably can't make more than one herf a month, too many responsibilities.


----------



## whodat1 (Sep 7, 2005)

It would depend on the date, put me down as a possible.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I am out of town on the 17th... so I guess that puts me out of the running... need to check my plane tickets to see when I am coming home...


----------

